# Bonnie finally kids!



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Last night Bonnie and Clyde had their first kids, a buck that was stillborn and twice the size of his twin sister FlossyMae. She is doing well and is just so beautiful!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry about the little buckling but congrats on Flossie Mae. Shes adorable, so is the other "kid"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's darling! And looks like she has a beautiful human friend to help raise her!  
Congrats!!!

Sorry about the buckling  Sometimes it happens, it's heartbreaking, but at least you have Flossie Mae to take your mind off of the loss!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Sorry about the buckling


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

We have a Bonnie and Clyde too! Your baby is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, she was walking within 30mins and trying to jump at 2hrs. We have a small round clump of straw out there and she will climb it already and try to jump off it (mind you its only about 4in off the ground). She nursed twice last night before we left and only nursed for like 2mins this morning while my husband was in there but she is peeing/pooping very well. She's not acting hungry and is very active so we are guessing shes gonna be a snack eater, like my human "kid" in the pic lol. She was the same way!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry about the little boy. The girl is just precious. Love the pic with the human kid.


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you! She s excited! She's always loved to help out with the animal chores.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful little girls  Both of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.

Sorry for the loss


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you both! This has been a learning experience. We will be purchasing a baby cam for next go round.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry about the little boy  But congrats on your little doe, she sounds like she's going to be a spunky girl!


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

She is spunky, she owns the barn lol! She will be two weeks tomorrow and loves to forage and chase the chiuaua!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

HOW Did I miss this!

congrats! she is cute. "snacking" is totally how young babies eat so that is totally normal


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks! She our little sweetie!


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

I love the cute little sweater. That's a great idea for my kids that are getting snowed on! What did you make it out of?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

You can make them out if toddler sweaters or get small or xs or even xxs dog sweaters I got 9 on standby myself for our kids


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Oh Oh, I just want to love it, and hug it and squish it..!!!!!!


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

I actually used a sweater of my husbands, just cut out the sleeve and used the cuff as the neck. We have now bought what we thought was a 4month old just to find out he is 4-5 weeks and bottle fed. The two of them together playing is just so darn cute. But he is in the house at night since my nanny is mean to him and won't let him anywhere near the barn. But that's fine, he sleeps in my lap till I go to bed then he sleeps in a small crate. Then to the pen during the day to stay outside.


----------

